# عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزبائن



## سموة الاحساس (16 أكتوبر 2012)

عطور عاشق الحرية اسم مميز في عالم العطور بشهادة العملاء 
عطوراتنا الفرنسية 
عبارة عن تعبئة من أرقى الخامات بالسوق للعطور بتركيز عالي حيث يعطي رائحة تدوم اكثر من يوم حيث نبحث عن رضاء الزبون أولا 
حيث تمتاز عطورنا بالتركيز العالي - الثبات - نفس الرائحة الاصلية

اذا كنت تريد الجودة فنحن اهلا لها باذن الله 
والتجربة خير برهان  
وأكبر دليل على ذلك أراء وتجارب العملاء الذين تعاملوا معي
ملحوظة هامة / للكميات ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص جدا 

****************************


الحجم 30مل 
الحبة 25ريال
للجملة 3 درزن 36حبة ب600ريال 
الحجم 50مل
الحبة 35ريال
للجملة 3 درزن 36 حبة ب1000ريال 
الحجم 100مل 
الحبة 65ريال
للجملة 3درزن 36حبة ب1600ريال 
****************************
اقل طلب للمفرد 6حبات 
وللجملة 36 حبة 3 درزن 
للطلب للجادين وللجادات بالشراء
الاتصال = 0543558700
وللنساء فقط =0568931117

يتوفر لدينا مندوبين بأغلب المناطق تسليم يد بيد




*اتمنى قراءة الموضوع كاملا حتى تحكم من خلال أراء وتجارب العملاء معي 
*أتعهد امام الله بأن العطور تصل لأصحابها باسرع وقت ممكن
* والله يعلم أني أحرص على تقديم أفضل العطور بجودة عالية تشمل رائحة العطر الأصلي بتركيز قوي وثبات 
*انا أستخدم أفضل المواد الخام المشابهة للعطر الاصلي وكذلك أهتم بالنواحي الصحية من ناحية المذيب للعطر 


كما يتوفر اغلى عطر بالعالم (كلايف كريستيان )بسعر مناسب للجميع
حجم 50مل بسعر 100 ريال للعطر الواحد
يتوفر منه كل الألوان (( الذهبي+الاخضر+الاسود))
سعر الثلاث العطور كمجموعة200ريال مع كل عطر علبة فاخرة 
كما يتوفر عطر مميز ومذهل للنساء (سحر الانوثة )بسعر مناسب للجميع
حجم 50 مل ----70ريال 
حجم 100 مل--- 100ريال

جرب ولن تندددددددددم ابدا ان شاء الله 



عطورنا الفرنسية تبيض الوجة بمشيئة الله 



ملحوظة
## بدل ما تشتري عطر واحد ب500 او اكثر شكل لك مجموعة عطور بنفس القيمة ##



ملاحظات
- ممكن تشكيل العلب من العطور الرجالية والنسائية
- للطلب للجادين وللجادات بالشراء الاتصال 0543558700
وللنساء فقط0568931117 

ولله الحمد كثير من جرب عطورنا يدعون لنا بالخير ويرجعون ويطلبوا مرة اخرى ( جرب ولن تندم ان شاء الله )



كما يتوفر عطر ((((((كلمات))))) 
بتركيبة مشابه للأصلي بنسبة كبيرة جدا 




بالنسبة لأسماء العطورالرجالية 
بلاك اوركيد (توم فورد) *ود وود (توم فورد)*وايت عود (مونتال)*بلاك عود (مونتال)*شانيل بلو *بلاتنيوم شانيل*قوتشي قولتي *دنهل ديزاير*دنهل فرش*سلفرشادو*ون مليون*الشيخ*كردد الابيض *كرددالاسود*بلاك اكس اس *CH رجالي*212 سكسي رجالي*212 vip*لوكست الاخضر*لوكست الابيض *لوكست الاحمر *ديور هوم*الوسبورت*ديزل القبضة *فهرنهايت الاحمر*فهرنهايت الابيض 32*ذا ون دولسي اند قابانا*لايف جنيفر*جفنشي بلو*جفنشي بور هوم*جفنشي الاحمر *جفنشي الاسود بلاي *قوشي باي قوشي*بوس اورنج*بوس ون *مكاليف*باسنجر *لي هوم سان لوران 

بالنسبة لأسماء العطورالنسائية
مس ديور *جادور*شوبارد*الين انجل*كوكو شنيل*شانص*توم فورد الابيض *CH نسائي*بلاك اكس اس *بربري لندن *شانيل 5*سينما*فلور بامب *نينا رشي *اسكادا اس *اسكادا تاج*اسكادا مون*قوشي فلور *قوشي باي قوشي *ليدي مليون *لوكست لوف بنك الوردي*بلغاري جاسمين نوير *فرزاتشي كرستال *بوس *جفنشي بلاي*جفنشي ديمون *جفنشي هوت*فنتازيا*212سكسي*212 vip*فري سكسي*سوبر رومانس*توت بري *توت نكتار*سنشوال *استلا*ديورادكت *نارسيسو*الي سان لوران*قوشي قولتي *أمواج *زهورالريف *بيوتي*فانيلا*تفاح*مانجو*فراولة *برنسيس *برادا *لانكوم البنفسجي *فندي 

وغيرها
ولكن العطور السابقة هي الاكثر طلبا 

كما يتووووووووووفر 

عطر سحر الأنوثة

وهو عطر أنيق ورمانسي وجذاب ترافقه 
رائحة كلاسيكية مثيرة للمشاعر الحساسة 
يعطي للمراة بصمة خاصة في عالم الأنوثة 
ويتميز بالتركيز العالي والثبات لفترة طويلة
ويكشف عن جمال المراة العصرية في وقتنا الحاضر






تجااااااااااااااااارب العملاء معنا
قولوا 
ما شاء الله - صلوا على النبي- اذكروا الله - هذا من فضل ربي
----------------------------











sami77790 قال:


> يعطيك العافية يا اخوي
> العطور بصراحة حلوة مرة وممتازة وتسلم على ذوقك العسل
> وسوف اسويلك دعاية عندالشباب والاهل تستااااهل
> وحبيت اشكرك على صدقك ووفائك بعطوري








كيان الياسمين قال:


> مساء الخير ....
> انا اول شئ حبيت اشكركم علي التعامل المرررررررره حلو الف شكر ليكم
> وثاني شئ الروائح روعه روعه روعه خياااااااااال بجد اكثير حلوووووه
> وتركيز كمان اكثير حلوووووو وثابته انا علقة لبسه لي ورشيتها علي اساس اجرب قوتها ما شالله الغرفه كلها صارت ريحة العطر انا شاريتها لجهازي كنت خايفه ماتكون ثابته بس الحمدالله طلعت مثل ما توقعتها ... يعني وفرت وصار عندي احلا تشكيله من العطور
> ...






آآآهـ ياقلبيّ قال:


> انا اخذت من العطور وجربتها والله شآهد علي بكل كلمه اقولها انها روعه ..
> وريحتها قويه وخطييره ..
> نفس الاصلي بالظبط..
> وان شآءالله بطلب انواع غير ..
> بالتوفيق يارب ..






عطر الووررد قال:


> أخذت من عاشق الحرية مجموعة عطور
> روووووووعة
> وتعامل أخوي أرووووع
> 
> ...






fou sentiment قال:


> بصراحه عطورات تجنن وروووووووووووووعه






المتفائله م قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوي عاشق الحريه ابشرك الطلبيه وصلت ووصلت سليمه ولافيها شي
> 
> ...





رحيق الزهر قال:


> _مساء الخير
> اشكرك أخي الفاضل , طلبت منك طلبية الاسبوع الماضي وكانت العطور ممتازة
> بالاضافة الى السرعة في التوصيل , والتعامل الراقي , شكراً لك
> ربي يرزقك المال الحلال ويبارك لك فيه ان شاء الله_






سحابةصيف قال:


> وصلتني العطور
> 
> انا الي بالخبر ...تسلمون ياجماعه وصلت الطلبيه نفس الرائحه المطلوبه
> 
> ...





نشافه قال:


> استلمت عطوري اليوم
> روعه قليله بحقهاا واستلمتها بعلب وآكياس ذوووق
> والأروع تعاملك مع الزبايين
> موفق يارب
> وان شا الله نتعامل معك على طول






مشاري الاستشاري قال:


> استلمت الطلبية اليوم الساعه 8.45 مساء
> 
> اشكرك اخي عاشق الحريه على تعاملك الراقي
> 
> ...





رد ليبل قال:


> تم استلام العطر من الاخ عاشق
> 
> وتعامل راقي والعطر تمام
> 
> ما عليه كلام نفس الريحه الاصليه






المنفرده قال:


> شكرآ للاخ عاشق الحريه
> 
> تعامل راقي وعطورات ماعليها كلام ورائحته رائعه وثابته مثل الاصلي واحسن







أسير الغيوم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> مشكور يا عاشق الحرية على التعامل وعلى العطور الرائعة
> 
> ...







MR:man7rf قال:


> اليوم وصلة الطلبية من اخوي عاشق الحرية ،،
> 
> نوعين :
> عطر الشيخ 100 م
> ...





المتفائله م قال:


> اخوي عاشق الحريه الطلبيه وصلت ووالله يجزاك كل خير
> 
> الطلبيه وصلت سليمه ولافيها شي وهاذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاك لطيب اخلاقك وبضاعتك الحلوه
> 
> ...






TPI-Huda قال:


> الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبــركاته
> 
> وصلتني العطور وماشاء الله تبارك الله من غير ماافتحهم
> واضحة ريحة العطر من الكيس من قبل ماافتح العطور
> ...







ياارب يسرها قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوي الغالي وصلت العطور
> 
> ...







ملاك الروح قال:


> وعطورك ماشاء الله لسه الكرتون جاني ومابعد فتحته الا والريحه طالعه منها قوويه وثابته حتى الشغاله وهي تسلمه لي تقولي شنو هالريحه الحلوه اللي في الكرتون
> من جد روووعه
> كله وحده فينا من خواتي خذت لها واحد
> يعطيك الف الف عافيه







سحر الشرق قال:


> اولااااااا اشكر اخي عاشق الحرية على حسن التعامل
> بصرااااحة بضاعتك تجنننننننننننن والروائح كمان وخااااصة عجبني كوكو شانيل وربي ريحتو مرررة جنااان ومن امس وانا متعطرة منه والريحة زي ماهيا
> على العموم اعتبرني زبونتك الدائمة باذن الله






naresa قال:


> اشكرك اخي عاشق الحرية
> 
> على التعامل الراقي - سرعة توصيل العطورات - الثقة في التعامل
> 
> ...





مسز اروما قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخوي وصلت العطور صراااااااااااااااحة وبدون مجاملة ما اتوقعت النتيجة شيء رائع فعلا والرائحة خطيرررررررررررة وعطر كلمات بالذات نفسه نفسه نفسه كلمات الي في العربية ابن امه وابوه صراحة العطور كنت ابغاها اتاجر فيها بس زوجي كل ماشم عطر رجالي قال ابغاه والله اخد كل العطور الرجالية وقال ابغاهم وانت كريمة وانا استاهل وطارت الرزقة عليه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بس بحول الله راح يكون في طلبات اخرى بس شكلي ما راح اوريها ابو الشباب
> وعلى فكرة العلب رائعة جدا ما قصرت اخوي وربي يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله





هيسكي قال:


> يعطيك العافيه على العطور .... بصراحه الانواع الي استلمتها
> 
> كلمه رووووعه قليله فيهم .. :052: يعطيك الف عافيه5088:​​






بو جاسم قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي الكريم
> عاشق الحرية
> ماشاء الله عطورك رائعة جداً وتركيزها عالي
> والتشكيلة اللي اخذتها منك عجبت الاهل
> ...







حمووووودي قال:


> ابشرك اخوي عاشق الحرية العطور وصلت
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك اخوي عاشق تعاملك فعلا اكثر من رائع وبكل صدق وامانه والله وعطورك اقسم بالله روعه كانها الاصليه ما تفرق عنهاالله يجزاك كل الخيررررر
> 
> ...







ღ آَدَمَنَتْڪِ ღ قال:


> <O
> الحمدلله الطلبيه وصلت من يوم الجمعه<O
> ويعطيك العافيه , الرائحه ماشاء لله حلوه<O
> واعجبت الكل ..<O
> الله يوفقك دنيا وآخره<O​






majrooh3 قال:


> ابشرك اخوي العاشق وصلت العطور من ساعه تقريبا
> ويعطيك الف عافية على التغليف الروعه للعطور ومواعيدك التمام في توصيلها لاني امس باليل حولت لك الفلوس واليوم وصلت واخلاقك الراقية من جد
> اول عطر توني جربته vip212 روعه روعه روعه من جد من حيث الرائحه
> وباقي رح اجربة كل يوم واحد







طوق الياسمين قال:


> مشكور اخوي على العطور وعلى حسن التعامل وبالنسبه للعطور اكثر من رائعه الله يوفقك ويرزقك






طبيبة أعشاب قال:


> يعطيك العافية عاشق الحرية على هذي العطور المميزه
> 
> بصراحة آخر عطر جربته كان كردد
> 
> ...







السهلاوي قال:


> أخوي عاشق لسع ماكتبت تجربتي معك : /
> طبعا أنا أخذت ون مليون ... كرد أبيض .. نينا رتشي .. والهدية تسلم عليه ميس ديوووووور
> صراحة أنا حبيت أمرر العطور على أكثر من شخص وكل شخص دخل مزاجه عطر
> خاصة أول مافتحت الكرتون هبت ريحة العطووووووووووووور
> ...







براءة أنثى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> من حق الاخ عاشق علي ان اكتب تعاملي معاه..​
> بكل صدق ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..​
> جتني مغلفه بطريقة اكثر من رائعه لحفظ العلب من الكسر..:clapinghand:
> ...






النون قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي عاشق الحرية .. الحمد لله وصلت الطلبية كما طلبنا وازود .. ما شاء الله اوصانا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا عمل احدكم عملاً ان يتقنه .. فجزاك الله خير منتها الإتقان .. وحرص واضح على وصول الطلبية بلا كسور أو خدوش .. فبارك الله في حلالك .
> شكرا







مريبط قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احببت ان اضع اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى واعبر بها عن انطباعي
> في مجموعه العطور التي قمت بشرائها من الاخ العزيز عاشق الحريه .
> وبكل امانة العطور وصلت الي سالمه في علب فاخره وتركيز عالي كذلك الشحنة كانت معلبه بشكل ممتاز.
> ...






ستديو ليآلي قال:


> كانت لي تجربه مع عطور الاخ عاشق وبالفعل عطوور رائعه وثبات وتركيز والكل يسألني شنوو عطرك ^_^
> 
> لي تجربه ثانيه معه ان شاء الله






ورده للتسويق الالكتروني قال:


> اليوم وصلني عطر كلمات + هديه من الاخ عاشق الحريه
> ولو امدح من هنا لبكررررررررررره والله مايجي نص الي بقوله
> الريحه كانها الاصليه انا مجربه كلمات من قبل
> والي اشتريته من الاخ عاشق الحريه كانه الاصلى رووووووووعه صراحه
> ...






أم الحلوات قال:


> أنا أخذت منه العطور وجربتها
> 
> بصراحة ريحتها جدا مركزة وحلوة نفس اللي نشتريها بمئات
> 
> وبإذن الله إذا خلصت بطلب منه ثانية





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 8ام فهد8 
عاشق الحريه
اشكرك على صدقك وامانتك وصبرك علي اسالتي ولاهم تعامله الراقي وسرعه توفير الطلب
الاغراض وصلتني لحد بيتي وكانت رووعه وزي ماابي
20 عطر طلبت منك وكل واحد احلي من الثاني وجربت العطر علي عباتي وفعلن ثابته الريحه من يوم الاثنين الي اليوم نفس الريحه ماتغيرت
وماراح اتردد ابدا بالطلب منك مره ثانيه
الله يوفقك
والله يوسع لك رزقك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

سوف أكتفي بهذه التجارب وفي تجارب اخرى بداخل الموضوع 

لقراءة التجارب السابقة من قبل الاعضاء نفسهم 
ومش مجرد اقتباس وبس 
خذ راحتك في قراءة الموضوع كاملا ما عليكم امر


----------



## سموة الاحساس (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## سموة الاحساس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## سموة الاحساس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## سموة الاحساس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/اكبر-صفحة-تجاريه-لنشر-اعلاناتكم/101714966656831?ref=hl


----------



## سموة الاحساس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

سبحان الله
سبحان الله


----------



## سموة الاحساس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## سموة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## سموة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## سموة الاحساس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## سموة الاحساس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

كلام كبير 

فالك التوفيق دومااااً 


----------



## سموة الاحساس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

*سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر​*


----------



## سموة الاحساس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*



جوو الرياض قال:


> كلام كبير
> 
> فالك التوفيق دومااااً 



يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
شكراااااااا لك 
موووفق خير ياارب


----------



## سموة الاحساس (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

سبحــــــــــان الله
الحمــــــــد لله
لاالــه الا الله
الله اكبـــــر


----------



## سموة الاحساس (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

===========================


----------



## سموة الاحساس (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

=======================


----------



## سموة الاحساس (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

=====================


----------



## سموة الاحساس (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

======================


----------



## سموة الاحساس (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

=====================


----------



## سموة الاحساس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

شكراااااااااااا لكم


----------



## سموة الاحساس (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسية مركزة ثابتة الرائحة بأسعار منافسة ولمحبي المتاجرة سعر خاص +تجارب الزب*

========================


----------

